# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Как прочистить уши ?

## Oleg Trilupov

Доброго времени суток уважаемые преданные !

Нужен ваш совет в таком вопросе:  После принятия душа заложило уши. Уже прошло 4 дня а они никак не отходят.  Возможно образовались серные пробки.  Если так, удивляет почему они образовались, ведь уши чищу дважды  день во время утреннего и вечернего омовения.  Если какое-нибудь народное средство  чтобы  уши пришли в норму?

Спасибо !

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

В йоге KAPHA ДХАУТИ (чистка ушей)

Удалить пробки - это к врачу.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А я все звуки слышу нормально, но какой-то диапозон человеческих голосов почти не воспринимаю. Оказия такая

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Нужен ваш совет в таком вопросе:  После принятия душа заложило уши. Уже прошло 4 дня а они никак не отходят.  Возможно образовались серные пробки.  Если так, удивляет почему они образовались, ведь уши чищу дважды  день во время утреннего и вечернего омовения.  Если какое-нибудь народное средство  чтобы  уши пришли в норму?
> 
> Спасибо !


Олег! Когда Вы чистите уши Вы видимо делаете это ватной палочкой и глубоко. Тогда ушная сера начинает накапливаться.
Это связано с нарушением естественного механизма самоочищения при воздействии ватной палочкой. Палочка в любом случае будет способствовать смещению серы к барабанной перепонке. Следовательно, применение ватных палочек в профилактических целях лишь увеличивает риск образования пробки, как за счет раздражения кожи слухового прохода, так и за счет «утрамбовывания» уже образовавшейся серы.

Подробнее здесь >>>

В классической Аюрведе применяют процедуру под названием карна-пурна, когда в обращённый к потолку ушной проход лежащего на боку человека заливают до краёв тёплое кунжутное масло, смешанное с щепоткой сухого щёлока, полученного при сжигании ячменных колосьев. Через тридцать минут то же самое делают с другой стороны. Для самостоятельного отхождения пробок необходимо сделать от одной до семи процедур. Проделанная таким образом процедура хотя и требует времени, не выводит из равновесия Вата-дошу, одним из основных мест локализации которой являются ушные проходы. Также эта процедура, проведённая двухнеделным курсом избавляет от избыточного выделения ушной серы, что также иногда является причиной серных пробок.

При прострелах в уши можно делать эту процедуру с растительным маслом, в котором недолго поджаривалось в половнике семь истолчённых гвоздик на одну столовую ложку масла. Когда гвоздика поджаривается важно чтобы она не задымила. Масло процеживаем, делим на две части, подогреваем одну так, чтобы палец мог терпеть спокойно и долго, и заливаем в ухо. Сверху дополнительно можно положить грелку. Потом на другой стороне, даже если на ней боли нет, используя остаток масла. Часто бывает достаточно одной процедуры. Детям тоже нравится очень. Приведу часть из стандартного протокола проведения процедуры, который мы применяем у себя.

*Последовательность проведения процедуры*
Попросите пациента лечь на процедурный стол или кушетку на левый бок. Голова пациента должна лежать на боку, на невысокой подушке. Тело на мягком матрасе. Правую ногу, которая осталась сверху можно согнуть и под колено можно подложить подушку или валик.Убедитесь в том, что пациенту удобно и в его теле нет никакого напряжения.Предупредите пациента, что сейчас Вы будете заливать масло.Залейте теплое масло точно в ушное отверстие пациента. Требуется около чайной ложки масла.Слегка потяните за мочку уха вниз для выхода воздуха из ушного прохода и более глубокого и свободного проникновения масла.Помассируйте пространство за ухом движениями сверху вниз.Оставьте масло в ухе на 30 минут.Пациент должен лежать в полном спокойствии. Никак не тревожьте его.Когда 30 минут истекут, накройте правое ухо сложенным вчетверо чистым куском ткани и попросите пациента перевернуться на правый бок в ту же самую позицию.Повторите процедуру с левым ухом.Когда истекут 30 минут, мягко приподнимите голову пациента и уберите сложенный кусок ткани из-под правого уха. Сверните уголок ткани и мягко опустите его в ушной проход, чтобы масло впиталось в ткань.Поверните пациента на спину, протрите уши тканью от остатков масла и оставьте пациента в покое на 5 минут.Все современные методы удаления ушных пробок требуют очень малого количества временных затрат, но иногда достаточно травматичны и неприятны. Однако есть одно хорошее современное средство, которое можно применить - капли Ремовакс. Купите в аптеке и следуйте инструкции. После выхода пробок желательно сделать однократно вышеописанную процедуру карна-пураны для уравновешивания Ваты. 

После этого продолжайте чистить только наружные отверстия слуховых проходов и ежедневно смазывать их мизинцем, кунжутным или даже подсолнечным маслом, не очень глубоко. Так предписано в Аюрведа-шастрах. И ушных пробок не будет, если нет гиперсекреции, которая встречается очень редко. А если есть - тогда сделайте вышеописанный двухнедельный курс. Подобный курс Аюрведа-шастры рекомендуют делать один-два раза в год для профилактики проблем со слухом и ушами. Например, с возрастом уменьшается эластичность барабанной перепонки, что вызывает ограничение или искажение диапазона восприятия звука. Он становиться "сухим", теряет "сочность". А периодическая карнапурана противостоит этим изменениям.

На здоровье!

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> А я все звуки слышу нормально, но какой-то диапозон человеческих голосов почти не воспринимаю. Оказия такая


Попробуйте двухнедельную карнапурану, как я описал выше. Она восстанавливает естественную эластичность барабанной перепонки, расширяя и углубляя звуковой диапазон восприятия.

----------


## Oleg Trilupov

Спасибо вам за ваш совет. Постараюсь применить его.  А что касается чистки ватной палочкой, то я ей никогда не пользуюсь.  Просто  чищу их 
 пальцем стоя под душем.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Попробуйте двухнедельную карнапурану, как я описал выше. Она восстанавливает естественную эластичность барабанной перепонки, расширяя и углубляя звуковой диапазон восприятия.


Спасибо, Говардхандхари Прабху! А могли бы вы чуть подробнее про "сухого щёлока полученного при сжигании ячменных колосьев". Как жечь и как извлекать щелок?  :smilies:

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Спасибо, Говардхандхари Прабху! А могли бы вы чуть подробнее про "сухого щёлока полученного при сжигании ячменных колосьев". Как жечь и как извлекать щелок?


Сжигаете охапку ячменных колосьев или необмолоченный ячмень (за неимением можно сжечь и перловку) на сухой чугунной сковороде в золу. Берёте кастрюлю с водой и высыпаете туда золу. Тщательно размешиваете и оставляете на пару часов. Затем слейте воду, которая отстоялась от осадка. Профильтруйте несколько раз воду через несколько слоёв ткани. Вылейте в металлическую посуду и выпаривайте до сухого остатка на медленном огне. Выпарившееся бело-серое вещество и есть явакшара - ячменный щёлок, который широко используется в Аюрведе как лекарственное средство. Для карнапурны на одну чайную ложку масла добавляйте малую щепотку явакшары. В Вашем случае можно просто с маслом делать, без щёлока. Щёлок при пробках хорош.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Спасибо вам за ваш совет. Постараюсь применить его.  А что касается чистки ватной палочкой, то я ей никогда не пользуюсь.  Просто  чищу их 
>  пальцем стоя под душем.


 Можно и пальцем секрет утрамбовать, если глубоко.  :smilies:  От воды разбухает ещё. В любом случае вышеописанные процедуры помогут избавиться от пробки.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Только один момент я упустил - *препарат Ремовакс не вегетарианский!* Он содержит норковое масло. Поэтому сам я его сторонюсь. Лучше делать карнапурну с ячменным щёлоком. Ахимса, однако.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Круто! Индийское вуду  :smilies:

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Круто! Индийское вуду


И не говорите!

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

ещё бывает искривлён слуховой проход(строение тела такое или  от отита в  детстве),тогда процедура с маслом подходит?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> ещё бывает искривлён слуховой проход(строение тела такое или  от отита в  детстве),тогда процедура с маслом подходит?


Подходит. Только подольше полежите вниз ухом на салфетке, чтобы всё масло вытекло. Противопоказание - сквозное повреждение барабанной перепонки. После гнойного расплавления бывает или после травмы.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А у нас сегодня на программе так громко колонки кричали, что у кого пробки в ушах наверное чувствовали себя замечательно

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

*Общие показания для карнапурны:* 
Боль и прострелы в ушах; серные пробки; боль и скованность в челюстных суставах; головные боли; боли в шее; нервные расстройства; беспокойства ума; тугоухость; бессонница.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> А у нас сегодня на программе так громко колонки кричали, что у кого пробки в ушах наверное чувствовали себя замечательно


  :mig:  Уши беречь надо. Для шраванам.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

А если в ушах постоянно звон?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> А если в ушах постоянно звон?


А если звон, его в Аюрведе называют _карнанада_, то обычно одной только карнапураной не обойтись. Она предписана лишь как одна из лечебных мер при шуме в ушах и именно с щёлоковыми маслами, например со специальной формулой Кшара Тайла, куда входит три растительных щёлока, пять солей и растения. Также очень помогают таблетки Горочанади Вати по 125 мг. два раза в день. Это то, что можно посоветовать в формате интернет-форума, заочно. Наверняка у Вас есть возможность получить эти препараты из Индии. 

Однако, нужно понимать что лечение шума в ушах индивидуальное и комплексное. В формате форума его невозможно произвести. Предлагаю Вам изучить эту статью и главу по лечению болезней ушей из аюрведической энциклопедии, чтобы иметь представление о лечении данной патологии в Аюрведе. По второй ссылке держите при чтении во внимании термин карнанада. Извините что даю ссылки на английский текст, на русском ничего подобного нет.

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

> Также очень помогают таблетки Горочанади Вати по 125 мг. два раза в день...


Восстановил ссылку...

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Вот столкнулась.
Уши закладывает не только пробками,бывает такая болезнь как евстахиит,это  воспаление евстахиевой трубы.Лечит по иному надо нежели пробки

----------


## zaHARE

Бывает,что просто пару капель перекиси водорода достаточно капнуть и все приходит в норму.
Еще в домашних условиях вымыть пробку можно кружкой Эсмарха.Налить теплой воды подвесить чем повыше и промыть ухо.
Раньше так частенько делать приходилось.Но сейчас каждое утро массирую уши и сера выходит сама собой.

----------


## Ишана дас

А у меня небольшой кондитерский шприц.Я набираю в него воду и промываю уши.Только стараюсь не часто это делать.

----------


## Mandir

А мне Лор врач промывала уши раствором фурацилина

----------


## Джива

перекись, и промывание ушей шприцами - это про серные пробки, совсем другая тема
если евстахиева труба не пашет, в ухо почти бесполезно что-либо лить, онаж с противоположной стороны расположена и идет из ротовой полости
иногда закладывает, еще обломнее если она не запирается - тогда "дышать в ухо" начинаеш и перепонка ходит туда сюда а чихать(если она вам дорога)вообще только с заткнутым пальцем ухом стоит...

помогает попить горячего травяного чая весь вечер, поспать в шапке, аспирин(чтоб согрется) иногда ментоловые конфеты(холс там какой-нить)
можно на ночь обогреватель включить в комнате, чтобы поднять температуру в помещении до 30-35С

голову или не мыть, или при мытье уши затыкать и сушить феном волосы быстро

если инфекционное, например как осложнение от ОРЗ - то антибиотики надо, а то гной может попасть во внутреннее ухо и вообще оглохнуть можно и лучше не пытаться самостоятельно "продышать" или "про-зевать" ухо.
из антибиотиков я бы начал с аэрозольных стоп-ангин и биопарокс, они месные - не гробят пищеварение и остальной организм, не требуют корректирующего приема нистатина, пшикать 3-4 раза в день, если не помогут за 2-3дня, значит мимо кассы, если помогут, то продолжить до 10дня для закрепления результата

----------


## Ишана дас

Я этот способ взял из книги по хатха ёге. Но в случае болезни конечно нужен соответствующий подход. Спасибо.

----------


## Александра

а мне кажется это столько мучений там 7 дней молоком и маслом...бррр
легче к варчу сходить, у них это каждодневная морока промывать уши людей прямо в кабинете где принимает врач есть отсек процедурной.
Под большим напором воды они вымывают все

----------


## Джива

> А если в ушах постоянно звон?


иногда ухо может быть не причем,
может звенеть в ушах из-за пониженного давления, глюкозы или гемоглобина, а также если не высыпаешся,
в придачу к звону могут быть слабость и мошки перед глазами

с возрастом бываету людей сосуд в голове осцилирует(свистит), тогда от аспирина должен звон менятся, т.к. кровь разжижается

----------


## Евгений А

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
У меня подобная ситуация. Вот только ушной проход(левый) искривлён с детства- ударили кулаком, в итоге сотрясение :blink: . Суть вопроса вот в чём: когда жидкость попадает в ухо, с великим трудом выходит обратно. :stena:  Порой неделями хожу с заложенным ухом. Поэтому стараюсь не допускать попадания какой-либо жидкости в ухо. Так же и пробки с трудом чистятся ватной палочкой(проход искривлён, а палочка не резиновая.....нет пока таких... :cray: ). Так что совет с заливанием в ухо масла не подходит... Есть ли ещё какие способы? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Yugala Piriti dd

> а мне кажется это столько мучений там 7 дней молоком и маслом...бррр
> легче к варчу сходить, у них это каждодневная морока промывать уши людей прямо в кабинете где принимает врач есть отсек процедурной.
> Под большим напором воды они вымывают все


Не всегда все вымывает. Я ходила в больницу, врач не смог промыть. Тогда сказал несколько дней часто капать растительное масло в ухо, чтобы пробка размягчилась. Потом уже сама промыла водой и все вышло. :smilies:

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Самый простой способ (сам делал такое,стало утром уши закладывать).Покупаете в аптеке шприц и над раковиной,набирая теплую воду в него,промываете ухо.С первого раза не получится,надо минут 15-20 промывать.Пробка вымоется.

----------


## АкхилаРасаАмритаДаса

Прабху,а каков препарат А-церумен??? там тоже норковое масло?с почтением,АРАдаса

----------


## vaikunthanatha

У меня трижды были серные пробки. Рецепт прост и дешев. Первый раз мне в больнице просто промыли уши из большого шприца струей марганцевой воды. В дальнейшем сам промывал уши струей теплой воды из резиновой груши или спринцовки.
Помогает 100 процентов. Иногда не с первого раза, но наверняка.

----------


## Ишана дас

Еще стал пользоваться пищевой содой более активно. После информации об ее очистительных свойствах.В ванную высыпаю пачку или пол пачки соды , беру шприц кондитерский и фыркаю по ушам. Пока не надоест.

----------


## Варган

Харе Кришна! 
Правильное название большого шприца примерно на 150 мл  - "*шприц Жане*", по этому названию можно искать через интернет, в каких аптеках он есть в наличии. Покупал его примерно за 70 р./шт.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Как прочистить уши ?


А я как-то был в храме на Зоряном (Киевский ИСККОН), и после программы очень заложило уши... Дома оказались палочки для ушей. 
Я сидел на полу за компьютером в "турецкой позе" (вроде лотоса), левой рукой чистил себе левое ухо ушной палочкой...
И как-то так случилось, задел коленом локоть, и ранил себе ухо. Было очень больно, кровь (хоть и не много)... Я повторял Харе Кришна...
Так, я узнал, что в ИСККОН не всё так хорошо. В таком умонастроении я принял посвящение в ШЧСМатхе...
Так, эта ситуация поссорила меня с тем храмом ИСККОН. Видимо, в него я больше не попаду.

Чистил уши после ИСККОН - больше в ИСККОН не приходи (а то убьют, так и сказали в храме: "мне надо убить и вас, и себя")...

Получыилось как в том анекдоте:



> - Вот сижу вчера, телевизор смотрю, гвоздём в ухе ковыряюсь-вдруг звук пропал. Что случилось ? 
> - А ты еще в глазу гвоздем поковыряйся - так и изображение пропадет


Не смешно.
Ушные палочки портят уши. Доказано. Судить их надо, кто такое придумал...

----------

